# How do you approach companies like IKEA etc to sell prints?



## IconicPhotosUK

After recently walking around IKEA and a few other companies in the UK I noticed that they sell a good range of prints for the home and office. I am interested to know how photographers end up working with these companies, for example does the photographer supply the print or simply license out the photo so that the company can produce the products themselves.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron

This.


----------



## snowbear

This looks like the corporate portal: Start page - Inter IKEA Group


----------



## CCericola

They license stock from places like Getty.


----------



## KmH

You can also be a stock agency. Your stock agency would only handle your images.

To get companies like Ikea interested in licensing your images you contact them directly. Ikea would likely expect you to handle production and provide them with a finished product that is ready to sell.


----------



## IconicPhotosUK

Thanks all for the info, some really interesting stuff.


----------



## ymin

What about wall art
What do you mean by a final product?  KmH ?
I looked for someone who manufactures my products but did not find them
IKEA does not take care of this?


----------



## SCraig

This is a 6-year-old thread and KmH can no longer answer your questions.


----------

